# Let's be honest, Happy's popularity me contest!



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

Generally, though I am very nice, I have trouble playing nice a lot of the time. It sounds odd, but you'll just have to take my word for it. Or not... whatever, F you anyway. My point is, I wonder if I am taken seriously during these times of petty nastiness or whether people brush it off as another odd thing about me. Do they care at all?

Let me know exactly how you feel through poll technology.

Feel free to comment as you wish.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*is passionate and firey in a good way.*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

BadWolf said:


> *is passionate and firey in a good way.*


funny i chose that too, and before i read this.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

You forgot the option "I don't know Happy that well yet." :wink:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

BehindSmile said:


> You forgot the option "I don't know Happy that well yet." :wink:


"Who the hell is HappyMinority"


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I picked the passionate one.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I was going for either the passionate one or the misunderstood one, so I chose misunderstood because the passionate one already has 5 votes


----------



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

heheh thanks guys. The one's that picked wanker, etc, didn't care to stay for a chat


----------



## VChosenOne (Mar 1, 2009)

I am most of those. I wish some days I could tell people to fvck off and not feel bad after for hurting their feelings.


----------



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

VChosenOne said:


> I am most of those. I wish some days I could tell people to fvck off and not feel bad after for hurting their feelings.


Ahh yes, guilt free would be very nice! I try to feel no guilt about it when I know that the person I told off truely deserved it and wouldn't extend the same human emotions to me. Be careful, there's a couple of very unfeeling types lurking about. They don't give a darn about anything but themselves, so make sport of them where you can I say! Perhaps being on the receiving end will teach empathy? We can but hope!

Sigh, still I can't help but feel at least a little guilty that there might be a selfish ass that's wounded and pitying themselves because of me. Tough love though. Got to give some people some time on the bench to let the message sink in.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

There should be an option for I don't care.


----------

